# Time for a ski burning party in Colorado?



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

A sacrafice on the blue moon may be in order.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Suggestion: Do something else. Burning skis will make a significant contribution to the process that is reducing our snowpack and stream flows, therefore, burning skis for snow is pretty idiotic. Come up with something else...or stay cemented in the past, whatever.

Even here in Crested Butte, the big pre-winter festival Vinitok, where all the locals would burn their skis and boards does not continue that particular part of the tradition (though we still have a massive bonfire) because of the intensely concentrated toxins resulting from burning them.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Meng said:


> Suggestion: Do something else. Burning skis will make a significant contribution to the process that is reducing our snowpack and stream flows, therefore, burning skis for snow is pretty idiotic. Come up with something else...or stay cemented in the past, whatever.
> 
> Even here in Crested Butte, the big pre-winter festival Vinitok, where all the locals would burn their skis and boards does not continue that particular part of the tradition (though we still have a massive bonfire) because of the intensely concentrated toxins resulting from burning them.


Thanks for the lesson, but I don't burn skis I burn Virgins becuase they are less toxic.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Meng said:


> Suggestion: Do something else. Burning skis will make a significant contribution to the process that is reducing our snowpack and stream flows, therefore, burning skis for snow is pretty idiotic. Come up with something else...or stay cemented in the past, whatever.


Yea! Don't you know you have to burn snowboards to appease the angry snow gods?!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Snow Boarding Virgins work?*

Of course that would constitute 90% of the male population in the terrain park!! I also think it would be thin on the female side.

Thanks for the sense of humor today guys!!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

We need Caspermike to prey to the gods again and sacrifice his girlfriend like last year.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

grandyoso said:


> Thanks for the lesson, but I don't burn skis I burn Virgins becuase they are less toxic.


Good luck finding Virgins in Colorado.....................


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

David H said:


> Good luck finding Virgins in Colorado.....................


I import from the Bible belt, do a quick snowboard lesson and then they are ready for their big night. 

Oh yeah everyone start doing there snow dance, three days of touring on tap.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*particulate*

Meng, but wait! While you may be right that putting those toxins in the air, on a more long term and wide scale application, likely destroys our snow and atmosphere; what about the particulate matter you'd be putting in the air? Wouldn't that help in the short term by putting more nuclei into the super-saturated atmosphere? Every snow crystal needs a nucleus to form around.

j/k

Cheers,


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

st2eelpot said:


> Meng, but wait! While you may be right that putting those toxins in the air, on a more long term and wide scale application, likely destroys our snow and atmosphere; what about the particulate matter you'd be putting in the air? Wouldn't that help in the short term by putting more nuclei into the super-saturated atmosphere? Every snow crystal needs a nucleus to form around.
> 
> j/k
> 
> Cheers,



True but wouldn't the blackened soot melt the snow faster negating the positive effect of the nuclei?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

By weight, how much silver iodide is present in your average pair of worn out rock skis?


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

While AgNO3 is ideal, due to the hexagonal shape matching the hexagonal molecular shape of frozen H2O, many other nuclei will work just dandy. Typically, particles of dust and ash are what make tremendous amounts of nuclei. Forest fires and volcanic eruptions put tons of stuff in the air that work that are not typically silver based.

As far as the change in albedo (blackened soot) that is a viable point. Can't let it land on the snow!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Loud noises.................


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Jensjustduckie said:


> We need Caspermike to prey to the gods again and sacrifice his girlfriend like last year.


Caspermike's girlfriend was a VIRGIN??? No frickin way!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Well he was there when she hit the ground as a newborn lamb so he's pretty sure she's pure.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Jen, you just made me spit my coffee all over my keyboard!:mrgreen:


----------



## Harvman99 (Dec 26, 2009)

*WOW*

One tree hugger gets concerned about toxins from ski burning and then it just gets friggen hilarious....not sure burning some skis would really contribute to global warming...loved the molecular science lesson....think it's gonna start snowing before I can get the skis up in the flames


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Let's all just go ice climbing. At least that's good.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Well he was there when she hit the ground as a newborn lamb so he's pretty sure she's pure.


From what I've heard, she was quite a temptress. That newborn purity didn't last long. Plus, it's hard to flee a randy Wyoming lad when yer wearing Palin Pumps.


----------

